# maintaining body temperature



## ideborah (Sep 19, 2012)

I know with Graves, I'm supposed to be hot (and with swollen eyes, who could resist). And sometimes I do break out in sweats. But mostly I am cold. And once I get cold, nothing seems to warm me up (except whiskey, but let's not go there)

It's not because I lost a lot of weight. I actually gained weight and am carrying 25 extra pounds.

Have others experienced this? Is this worrisome or just thyroid weirdness?


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

You know, I don't know! Before I had the surgery I was mostly hot all of the time but once in awhile I was cold, especially if I was outside in the winter. One time I put those hot hand things to warm your hands on my chest and it worked. I felt the cold in my bones it seemed. I gained weight with Graves too.

Do you have a treatment plan?


----------



## greatdanes (Sep 25, 2010)

ideborah said:


> I know with Graves, I'm supposed to be hot (and with swollen eyes, who could resist). And sometimes I do break out in sweats. But mostly I am cold. And once I get cold, nothing seems to warm me up (except whiskey, but let's not go there)
> 
> It's not because I lost a lot of weight. I actually gained weight and am carrying 25 extra pounds.
> 
> Have others experienced this? Is this worrisome or just thyroid weirdness?


Do you take your temp? Your core body temp is what matters, not how hot or cold you feel. I can feel hot - then take my temp and it's only 97.5-97.9.


----------



## ideborah (Sep 19, 2012)

I don't know what having a lower core temperature protends. I've always been low. When the nurse on my last visit said my temperature was 98.1 I was surprised. It is usually 97.6 ish.

I couldn't get warm yesterday. I'm in Houston and it was warm yesterday. So today I brought to work a small heater, a couple of heavy sweaters, soup for lunch and wore socks. I have not had to turn the heater on or even wear the sweaters.

I'm getting the idea that I'm not in control of my body.

I'm on my second week of methmizole, 15mg. (seems longer) and just feeling my way around Graves. Thanks for your answers and support.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I don't have Graves, but prior to my TT last year, I spent my entire adult life trying to stay warm. I would plan my wardrobe and my day around how I could stay warm...especially indoors during the summer. Honestly, I would sometimes get downright *****y about it, wondering why in the #@!! businesses would keep their places so cold! Of course, everyone around me thought I was nuts because they were perfectly comfortable.

Since my TT, I do still get cold sometimes, especially indoors (HATE IT when I'm sitting near/under the fan/vent), but it's not nearly as bad, and I don't feel like I need to plan my life around staying warm. I think I was just hypo for years and years, but my labs were always "normal." Now, I'm borderline hyper (for TSH suppression), and I think it makes a big difference.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

ideborah said:


> I know with Graves, I'm supposed to be hot (and with swollen eyes, who could resist). And sometimes I do break out in sweats. But mostly I am cold. And once I get cold, nothing seems to warm me up (except whiskey, but let's not go there)
> 
> It's not because I lost a lot of weight. I actually gained weight and am carrying 25 extra pounds.
> 
> Have others experienced this? Is this worrisome or just thyroid weirdness?


You could have low ferritin which is typical in thyroid disease and that could account for your feeling cold.

Many of us who were hyper gained weight. Sigh.


----------



## midgetmaid (Jul 22, 2010)

Do your fingers or toes ever change color when you're cold?

Renee


----------



## ideborah (Sep 19, 2012)

Andros said:


> You could have low ferritin which is typical in thyroid disease and that could account for your feeling cold.
> 
> Many of us who were hyper gained weight. Sigh.


I will ask the doctor to include this in my next round of bloodwork. Double sigh on the weight gain. Is being low on ferritin like being anemic? I have a friend who has Raynauds, so I have seen that up close and personal and am grateful to be spared that.

You never know exactly how much of a control freak you are until you can't control your body:eek:


----------



## javynliz (Aug 27, 2012)

I know how you feel about being cold. My temp is always low. I have been as low as 96.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

My temp rarely rises about 96. Wierd.


----------

